# VERENA KNITTING MAGAZINE PATTERNS



## demimar7hotmail.com (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello,

Could you please send me the link for Verena knitting magazine in English version? I am searching but i found only the Russian version!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

demimar7hotmail.com said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for Verena knitting magazine in English version? I am searching but i found only the Russian version!


There is one here. Click on it and scroll down to download it in several formats.

https://archive.org/search.php?query=verena%20knitting

There are several on eBay. I typed verena knitting magazine english into their search engine.

https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=verena+knitting+magazine&_from=R40&_trksid=m4084.l1313&_nkw=verena+knitting+magazine+english

I have noticed people saying this magazine is no longer published in English. You might try Amazon.com also.


----------



## demimar7hotmail.com (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

This seems to be their website.

http://verenaknitting.com/

It's under reconstruction. You might want to check periodically to see what they do with it. If you really like the magazine you could write to the editor and request they bring back the English version.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Altice said:


> There is one here. Click on it and scroll down to download it in several formats.
> 
> https://archive.org/search.php?query=verena%20knitting
> .


If you put just "knitting" in the search you will bring up many years of Creative Knitting as well as many others also.


----------



## demimar7hotmail.com (Jul 14, 2014)

I am afraid that it is under reconstruction for many year. Thank you all!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Verena no longer does an English language version. I used to subscribe and was very sad when they emailed to say that they would be in German only. You may get a copy on the internet archive link I posted a couple of weeks ago.


demimar7hotmail.com said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for Verena knitting magazine in English version? I am searching but i found only the Russian version!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

ggmomliz said:


> If you put just "knitting" in the search you will bring up many years of Creative Knitting as well as many others also.


Yes and others.


----------

